# Why does Maltese come in different weights?



## Jac (Jun 1, 2005)

After reading some of the messages, I realized that all our babies are different in sizes. I read some where that there's no such thing as teacup Maltese. Angel is 7 months old, and I can feel his ribs, he weighs 8.5 lbs. I'm puzzled how can Maltese weigh so differently, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

With every breed there is a range of weights... Some go below the "standard" and some go above it. Every individual within a breed can not be expected to weigh the exact same amount. With Malts the range seems to be around 3 pounds up to about 13, with most falling in the 4-9 pound range.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not an expert but I think it has to do with your dog's parents genes.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jac_@Aug 2 2005, 05:06 AM
> *After reading some of the messages, I realized that all our babies are different in sizes.  I read some where that there's no such thing as teacup Maltese.  Angel is 7 months old, and I can feel his ribs, he weighs 8.5 lbs.  I'm puzzled how can Maltese weigh so differently, am I doing something wrong?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86589*


[/QUOTE]

Just like with humans, a Maltese puppy will grow to the size that he is genetically meant to.

The standard according to the American Maltese Association is between 4-7 pounds, with under 6 preferred.

But you are right. We have posters with Maltese less than 4 pounds and way over 7. The big difference in weight is usually the result of a so-called breeder not breeding to the standard. People pay big bucks for the super tiny dogs even though they are prone to lots of health problems and may not live for more than a few years so the internet is full of brokers and breeders advertising "teacups".

The same goes with over-sized Maltese. It's not uncommon for unscrupulous breeders to throw Bichons and Westies in with Maltese to get a bigger dog for breeding purposes (safer deliveries, more puppies = $$$$). Since they still have "papers", unsuspecting people aren't aware of this until they end up with a 12 pound Maltese instead of the little 6 pounder they thought they were buying.

If Angel is 8.5 pounds at 7 months, I'd suspect he'll end up about 10 pounds. My Lady is 9 pounds and that is still a small dog. As long as he's not fat, that will be the size he was meant to be.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Well said K&C's Mom, Marj and Kodie's Mom....I think a dog under 15 pounds is still a small dog. If you can feel your dog's ribs and he is healthy, happy, has shining eyes and a bright coat....then you are doing everything right! And just as women lie about our weight (not me...ok well maybe sometimes) so do people lie about their dog's weight. As long as you both are happy, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is 8 pounds. Took her to the vet the other day and was told that she could lose between .5 to 1.0 pound. To me Lacey is a small dog. She usually weighs between 7.2 and 7.5 pounds but with all the treats she has been getting with all of her training she has but on a little bit of weight.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i agree with saltymalty... a dog under 15lbs is still a small dog, LOL! it is! whenever i hear someone say to me "boy, buttercup's a BIG maltese!" i have to bite my tongue from replying with "well dear, you're in no danger of becoming anorexic either, now are you?" instead, i always say, "i guess so. my friend has two newfoundlands, both over 110#...buttercup is almost one-TENTH the weight of ONE of them, she IS big, isnt she??" and i laugh and walk away. buttercup even knows how to look at someone like "why you gotta call me fat? why????" hehe.

my friend has a 13lb pom, and people always tell her how "HUGE" buffy is. she has begun replying with "really? how much does your pom weigh? what is the standard for the lines from the breeder YOU use?" and then someone calls her a b*tch and we walk on our merry way....lol

ann marie and the "someone is PMS-y and cranky and sleeping on the sofa tonite...and it AINT ME!" buttercup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I get that all the time with Lady. People stop me ask what kind of dog she is and when I say Maltese, they are shocked because she is "so big". At 9 pounds, she isn't that much over the standard, but I think people expect so-called "teacups" when it comes to Maltese.

It personally doesn't bother me. One look at Lady and you can tell she's not well bred. But in my opinion, she is the most beautiful Maltese that ever walked this earth!

And my opinion is the only one that matters!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep unfortunately Maltese are branded in the eyes of people as being teacups. It's all over the internet papers ... so when they here your puppy is over 5 pounds they go in to shock mode. It's just a lack of education. I guess it is up to us mom's and dad's to educate them that just like people Maltese come in all sizes and shapes


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

"One look at Lady and you can tell she's not well bred."

People say that about me too! 

I saw a chi at Petsmart yesterday that was half of Valletta's size. Surprising thing though, the owner said he weighed 5.5 lbs. He was super tiny to me, yet weighed more than my dog!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the same problem with kodie but its the opposite. People come up to us and go... what kind of dog is that? Wow.. is that a "teacup"? If i hear that ONE MORE TIME!!!..... I'm gonna scream.







I HATE the WORD "TEACUP"... sorry I had to vent.







Then after that people usually then ask where they can get one because they want one as tiny as Kodie.







I always inform them that kodie is not the NORM.... but people DONT care... they want something REALLY "tiny". The funny thing is... 1/2 these people that want a dog just like Kodie are standing there with like 3 small children that WONT behave! Kodie could NEVER be around children... hes scared of them because they are a LOT roughier than I am with him. I just DONT understand people sometimes...

Sorry I had to vent...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think you're right, Kodie's Mom...Valletta is small, but not as small as Kodie, and constantly people ask me if she is a "teacup". My reply is always, "no, she's not a teacup, she's a dog."


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I get the same commets too. People always come up and ask if Nibbler and Sparkle are teacup maltese. They tell me how lucky I am to have such tiny ones but little do they know that I wanted her bigger to show! What gets me mad is how everyone automatically goes to Nibbler and Sparkle because they are tiny. Cookie always gets neglated because she is bigger (she is by no means huge - around 5 lbs) and doesn't have the "babydoll" face. They don't know how much smarter she actually is. Cookie is such a darling and so darn smart. I don't know what I will do without her.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 3 2005, 12:59 PM
> *I think you're right, Kodie's Mom...Valletta is small, but not as small as Kodie, and constantly people ask me if she is a "teacup".  My reply is always, "no, she's not a teacup, she's a dog."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86955*


[/QUOTE]








hehe i love it!!
everyone that i'm around thinks that l.e. is sooo tiny. i think everyone is just used to a bigger dog. i'm glad she isn't any smaller because she does love kids and if she was smaller i'd have to worry more about her. my four year old little brother just adores her and i'm happy that i don't really have to worry about him hurting her if he gives her a hug


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 3 2005, 03:47 PM
> *I get the same commets too.  People always come up and ask if Nibbler and Sparkle are teacup maltese.  They tell me how lucky I am to have such tiny ones but little do they know that I wanted her bigger to show!  What gets me mad is how everyone automatically goes to Nibbler and Sparkle because they are tiny.  Cookie always gets neglated because she is bigger (she is by no means huge - around 5 lbs) and doesn't have the "babydoll" face.  They don't know how much smarter she actually is.  Cookie is such a darling and so darn smart.  I don't know what I will do without her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86992*


[/QUOTE]

i think Cookie is a cutie pie!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I have gotten both type of comments - some people saying that Miko is actually small next to their maltese and others asking why he is so big (at 7 lbs). At some point I probably cared - but not any more







. I feel like there are more important things in my life than be concerned about ignorant people's comments!! I am also dying to have kids sometime in the very near future and would rather have a 7 lb dog than a 3 lb dog.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 3 2005, 05:47 PM
> *I get the same commets too.  People always come up and ask if Nibbler and Sparkle are teacup maltese.  They tell me how lucky I am to have such tiny ones but little do they know that I wanted her bigger to show!  What gets me mad is how everyone automatically goes to Nibbler and Sparkle because they are tiny.  Cookie always gets neglated because she is bigger (she is by no means huge - around 5 lbs) and doesn't have the "babydoll" face.  They don't know how much smarter she actually is.  Cookie is such a darling and so darn smart.  I don't know what I will do without her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86992*


[/QUOTE]

I see Cookie here... and she's got some personality!! She is very charming. She might not have the "babydoll" face Nibller and Sparkle might have but I really wasn't thinking about it when I was looking at her. She is very adorable and she definitely doesn't care what people think!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well Scooby weights 10lb and he is adorable, we love him to bits and if he weighed more or less what does it matter he is Scooby and he definately isn't entering any doggie beauty contest, even though we think he would win hands down, but then we might be a little biased, he is our baby and after having Dobermans and a Rottweiler he is tiny to me. I think he is perfect, and I am sure everyone here agrees that our furkids are what they are and none of us would have it any other way.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I get the same comments. Lacey usually weighs between 7.2 and 7.5 pounds but lately she is at 8 pounds because of all the treats for training. People are just amazed at how big she is. It doesn't help that she is in a fluffy puppy cut right now either. I have had people tell me that she couldn't possibly be a maltese, they are suppose to be teacups and she isn't. These people have never seen a maltese before but they just know. Just want to smack them!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 4 2005, 02:08 PM
> *I get the same comments.  Lacey usually weighs between 7.2 and 7.5 pounds but lately she is at 8 pounds because of all the treats for training.  People are just amazed at how big she is.  It doesn't help that she is in a fluffy puppy cut right now either.  I have had people tell me that she couldn't possibly be a maltese, they are suppose to be teacups and she isn't.  These people have never seen a maltese before but they just know.  Just want to smack them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87185*


[/QUOTE]

LOL!! I just had to laugh at the stupidity of those poeple's comments. Especially the "supposed to be teacups" one.... NO dog should EVER be a teacup!! LOL!! Just shows how ignorant they really are.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

How much does Koty weigh & how old is he?
Jellybn1


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Aug 4 2005, 04:29 PM
> *How much does Koty weigh & how old is he?
> Jellybn1
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87226*


[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure she posted it in the Weight Check thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=4545&st=0


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Aug 3 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I have the same problem with kodie but its the opposite.  People come up to us and go... what kind of dog is that?  Wow.. is that a "teacup"?  If i hear that ONE MORE TIME!!!.....  I'm gonna scream.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

LOL that's when you tell them, "well i've never actually TRIED to drink tea out of him, but since he has the ability to lick his own butt, i dont think it seems all that 'appetizing' of an idea..." or say "i went to pottery barn looking for teacups and saucers and this is all they had!" my neighbor says that about her chi all the time and people usually want to smack her. i'm sure it has nothing to do with her laughing and rolling her eyes at them.... LOLOLOL

ann marie and the "i'm not a teacup, i'm a BUTTERcup!" buttercup


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 3 2005, 05:47 PM
> *...Cookie always gets neglated because she is bigger (she is by no means huge - around 5 lbs) and doesn't have the "babydoll" face.  They don't know how much smarter she actually is.  Cookie is such a darling and so darn smart.  I don't know what I will do without her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86992*


[/QUOTE]
I must say, Cookie is my favorite of your bunch. I love the pic of her in your signature, with her tongue hanging out. That's just so darn cute!!!!!!! She looks like she has SO much spunk to her personality









ann marie and the "HEY! i'm spunky TOO!" buttercup
(yes babydoll, and mommy loves you mostest of all!)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Aug 5 2005, 01:19 AM
> *LOL that's when you tell them, "well i've never actually TRIED to drink tea out of him, but since he has the ability to lick his own butt, i dont think it seems all that 'appetizing' of an idea..." or say "i went to pottery barn looking for teacups and saucers and this is all they had!"  my neighbor says that about her chi all the time and people usually want to smack her.  i'm sure it has nothing to do with her laughing and rolling her eyes at them.... LOLOLOL
> 
> ann marie and the "i'm not a teacup, i'm a BUTTERcup!" buttercup
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87321*


[/QUOTE]
LOL....!!!! I LOVE THAT







Wish I wasnt so shy... or I WOULD say that to people!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carrie+Aug 4 2005, 05:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure she posted it in the Weight Check thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...topic=4545&st=0
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87248
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah...I think i did post it in that thread... KODIE is 2yrs old and 3.2lbs.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Aug 5 2005, 12:23 AM
> *ann marie and the "HEY! i'm spunky TOO!" buttercup
> (yes babydoll, and mommy loves you mostest of all!)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87322*


[/QUOTE]
Just wanted to let you know I LOVE your sigs. They always have me laughing!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 08:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to let you know I LOVE your sigs. They always have me laughing!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87347
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks







i try to express for the buttercup what she cant quite say herself. yet when, and if, she ever decides to clue me in on whether or not english is her first language.... i'm certain she'd be much snarkier...hehe









i love your pic of nikki and her red clippies...they look like "devil horns"...hehe...unintentional sign of certain personality traits???? LOLOL the buttercup always seems to have crooked pigtails or clippies. she always seems to be in a constant state of "messy". that's part of what makes her a buttercup, i suppose









ann marie and the "hmmpphhh! snarky? and where do you suppose i learned THAT?" buttercup


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks!! Cha Cha looks like Koty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Jellybn1


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jellybn1_@Aug 8 2005, 11:56 AM
> *Thanks!! Cha Cha looks like Koty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
whos koty?


----------



## Jac (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 5 2005, 02:08 AM
> *I get the same comments.  Lacey usually weighs between 7.2 and 7.5 pounds but lately she is at 8 pounds because of all the treats for training.  People are just amazed at how big she is.  It doesn't help that she is in a fluffy puppy cut right now either.  I have had people tell me that she couldn't possibly be a maltese, they are suppose to be teacups and she isn't.  These people have never seen a maltese before but they just know.  Just want to smack them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87185*


[/QUOTE]

I get the same comments too. My friends think that I was cheated and my dog isn't a pure breed Maltese. Well, as long as Angel is healthy it doesn't matter any more. My initial worry was I was doing something wrong to my puppy. Well, not I'm assured that Maltese come in all sizes and am happy they are!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Aug 8 2005, 09:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whos koty?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=88278
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think she means Kodie...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Aug 3 2005, 05:47 PM
> *I get the same commets too.  People always come up and ask if Nibbler and Sparkle are teacup maltese.  They tell me how lucky I am to have such tiny ones but little do they know that I wanted her bigger to show!  What gets me mad is how everyone automatically goes to Nibbler and Sparkle because they are tiny.  Cookie always gets neglated because she is bigger (she is by no means huge - around 5 lbs) and doesn't have the "babydoll" face.  They don't know how much smarter she actually is.  Cookie is such a darling and so darn smart.  I don't know what I will do without her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86992*


[/QUOTE]
They think that 5 pounds is large? Are they kidding!!! 5 pounds is still very tiny. Everyone loves all of your dogs, they are soo cute!!! 







Why isnt Sparkle on your site? I'd love to read more about her

Even up to 20 pounds isnt big for a dog.


----------



## Kay (Jun 3, 2005)

My maltese is almost 9 pounds at 10 months. The interesting thing here is that my neighbor has a 10 pound Havanese and my dog looks much bigger even though he weighs less. Apparently it's how they carry the weight that makes them look bigger or smaller, too.

Actually, I have grandchildren who love my maltese (and he loves them), so I'm thankful he grew to a sturdier size and is able to play with them. He can keep growing as far as I'm concerned. As long as I can pick him up when I need to, he's not too large.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL, these posts are the greatest!! I get the same things all the time because Pacino is tiny!! Just yesterday at Petsmart a lady with a Maltese came up to me and she also had a Maltese. She said and I quote," Oh my, he is so much tinier then mine, mine is 9 pounds so he is big...is he a teacup?" So I replied witout a blink of an eye..."Oh, no, I prefer coffee, and I think your furbaby is beautiful at 9 pounds!"

Marie & Pacino


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got really angry once because my boyfriend's cousin from Taiwan saw my dog and the first thing she said was that we should have spoke to her before we bought Pudding because we got a "huge" maltese.. 

Also, she "educated" us on how we should have picked puppies.. How we should have picked a dog that had a larger forehead and eyes closer to the nose so that it will look more "attractive" and pretty once grown up. She mentioned the "baby doll" face look and how Pudding does NOT fit in that category.. She owns mostly Chi's and had experience with small dogs. 

But I was very angry with her because I thought that it was very rude of her to comment on Pudding like this.... My boyfriend though that I was unreasonable but whatever...
Pudding is only 3.5 pounds or so at 5 months... However, in HER point of view, malts from Taiwan are very "well-bred" and most of them are under 5 pounds...


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita is 3.7 and is 5 months old TODAY







Well this was her weight last month....I have a feeling Missy may have hit the 4 pound mark already. LOL!!!! The breeder told me she would be 4 pounds fully grown as and adult. HELLLOOOOOOOOOOO I dont see that happening!! LOL!!







I just wonder now how big she will be weight wise. Maybe the new Vet will have a better idea.


----------

